# Sony KF42WE620



## shamrock17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi I have a Sony kf42we620 that has stopped working. When I turn the unit on there is no picture ,the power/standby light keeps on flashing and there is a buzzing noise comming from the back for afew seconds. Any solutions? Thanks Mark


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Does it flash continuously or is there a pause? Count the flashes between pauses.


----------



## shamrock17 (Sep 5, 2011)

It continues to flash green , no red at all. I have read up and all I can find is flashing red with a pause. Nothing like that here just green and no picture.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

When was the last time you replaced the lamp? Probably not the cause, recently had a similar problem on the same model set, diffrence was this one made no sounds. It was a fuse in power supply and it worked fine. May not be the case in yours but might help put you in the right direction. Mae sure there is no specific blink code ond make sure the lamp door is secure before you get into dealing with poer supply. Recomend if it may be an issue in power supply to get it in to a shop. Good luck!


----------



## shamrock17 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks Ryan i will have a look at the lamp door and the fuse.


----------



## DaRoza (Oct 20, 2010)

No problem i hope it is that simple and you get back up and running soon.


----------



## shamrock17 (Sep 5, 2011)

ryan i turned the t v on and after 40-45 sec the green flashing light changed to the red ,lamp light ( flashing nonstop) ?? I did not let the t v stay on this long before.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

What does the manual say when the lamp LED flashes? Lamp?


----------

